# iPhone X et wallet



## destruteurbis (11 Février 2018)

Hello,

Me voila de retour dans la famille Apple. 

Je possède l'iPhone X et j'ai un "souci" avec wallet. Quand je réserve mes places de ciné Gaumont je clique sur "wallet", super le QR code est validé en 2 temps 3 mouvements; mais après la séance j'ai encore la notification qui ne part pas ! j'ai deux options : swipe vers la gauche "ouvrir" ou swipe vers la droite "afficher"

Comment retirer cette notification une fois la séance terminée ? 
Par ailleurs quand je cliques sur le "i" d'informations sur le billet de ciné concerné j'ai mon iPhone qui fait une sorte de soft reset et qui revient comme si de rien était...

Merci par avance. 

PS : bien entendu quand j'écris ces lignes la notif vient de se barrer... 

https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2018/06/7/1518377564-image-1.jpg


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (12 Février 2018)

J'ai le même problème avec mes commande Mcdo et il faut supprimer le billet pour que il n'apparaise plus sur l'écran verrouiller


----------



## destruteurbis (12 Février 2018)

Louis-Cwlf a dit:


> J'ai le même problème avec mes commande Mcdo et il faut supprimer le billet pour que il n'apparaise plus sur l'écran verrouiller



C’est vraiment dommage j’aime bien garder une trace de mes séances ....


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (12 Février 2018)

Certes mais il y a peut être une autre solution. Si dans l'app Wallet tu a accès au information du billet alors tu peux normalement décocher la case "Voir sur l'écran verrouiller"


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2018)

Ton message est bien présent ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/post-supprime.1302033


----------

